# TORQUE MEMBER FIXING BOLTS



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Here'a question for the Nissan Enthusiast that might stump you.

I was replacing the front rotors on my 98 Altima this week end and I removed the two bolts that the calipers mount to. The bolts are pitted and necked down in the middle and need to be replaced. I know that the fasteners must conform to JIS (Japanesse industry standands) Does anyone out there know what the JIS number is? I can get these bolts according to DIN/ ISO pretty easy but I need to know what the hardness rating is 8.8 or 10.9 . Because of the torque requirments I think they might be 10.9. 

Thanks
Frank


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

never thought about it really... i would just go to the dealer and pick some up.


----------

